

Google Correlate: An experiment in delta none - richardw
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2011/09/16/679356/an-experiment-in-delta-none/

======
planckscnst
It would be really cool if you could do an offset, so you could have fun
saying that searches for "green skittles" predicts the NASDAQ by 2 weeks or
something silly.

~~~
bdonlan
You can. Just set a value in the "Shift series _____ weeks" field.

